# [Aporte] - Como programar un uC smd sin conector ICSP (In Circuit)



## juanma2468 (Abr 2, 2016)

Hola gente, aca les traigo un método sencillo para poder programar microcontroladores smd, cuando este va a ser colocado en una placa que no cuenta con un conector ICSP (In Circuit) para poder programarlo en la misma placa. Sólo se requiere armar una pequeña placa que contenga el footprint correspondiente al tipo de socalo que corresponde al microcontrolador que se quiere programar.
Les dejo un pequeño video que yo mismo realice explicando lo antes dicho.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 2, 2016)

jaja así también le hago a veces pero para evitar estar con la mano sosteniendo al integrado contra la placa, utilizo una pequeña vieja pinza para la ropa. 





*Es importante que la pinza ya sea de uso pues el resorte ya no ejerce demasiada fuerza sobre los pines del integrado y se evita un posible doblamiento.

Muy buen aporte compañero.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 3, 2016)

esta es una muy buena opcion...
http://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod..._9&btsid=1272acdb-413f-4fde-962c-c9cf1b16142f


----------

